# hut trip THIS weekend (Carl's)



## snowgirl (Jan 13, 2004)

We're still looking for folks for Carl's Cabin this coming weekend. We've got it Friday, Sat, and Sun nights, but let me know if you are interested in all or any part of that. 

Thanks,
Liz


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

*Hey Snowgirl!*

We have Polar star locked up same days. I have friends who might want
hook up. e-mail me if you're still lookin. W


----------



## snowgirl (Jan 13, 2004)

*shoulda posted dates!*

"this weekend" is now LAST weekend. The trip is over. Thanks for the response, though.


----------

